# my nipples are secreting liquid? what is it



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

I know i said i am waiting for BFN, but i guess i still hoping for anything.
i found a drop of liquid on my nipples, i squeezed and there was more but of course very tiny tiny drop.
could it be anything as i am 4 days from my test date? is it good sign or means nothing at all?
please help i am going , and  , 
hanadiz


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

All the drugs we take through the treatment can cause all sorts of symptoms.  As I mentioned to you in another recent post, the HCG trigger before EC is basically the same hormone as released from implanted embryo so this can cause pregnancy like symptoms, as can the progesterone support.

I would try not to read too much into anything....but do try to stay positive as there really is no way of knowing what's happening.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

i know that but i had only 5000 pregnyl 32 hrs before my EC, and now i passed 12 days after i took the injection.
i am sure its out of my system, so if its not pregnyl so what could it be that makes my nipples secrete tiny clear liquid in drops if i squeeze too
hanadiz


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Whilst 5000 IU of Pregnyl should be out of your body by now, as I mentioned in previous post......the progesterone support can also cause this.  Progesterone is what supports early pregnancy until placenta takes over and so the progesterone support can cause pregnancy like symptoms.

Please please try not to over analyse everything...so stop squeezing your nips   I sometimes get this in a completely natural cycle....and it's down to progesterone following ovulation.


----------



## hanadiz (Jul 23, 2007)

i am taking a break after this cycle if its BFN. I will fly back home and rest for a while. my first cycle was in July 2007, my 2nd was on oct 2007 ended up inM/C which was in December 2007 and then i tried again in April. I didnt take a break on my 4th cycle....
hoping to be BFP but if not i will take again a break hoping my luck to change and hoping they will implant again.
I should not read into any signs but u cannot resist but holding to anything. i am sure we all are the same, u just cannot help it.
3 days to go.....for my test
hanadiz


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Hanadiz,
It might be nothing and maybe everyone is right to tell you not to over analyse it. I had liquid come out of my nipple in August and sat on it for ages before going to the GP in September and then again in January. They found a lump. I really hope it is nothing but I wouldn't wonder alone. Please go to your GP just incase.

love
Snowbelle


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

snowbelle said:


> Hey Hanadiz,
> It might be nothing and maybe everyone is right to tell you not to over analyse it. I had liquid come out of my nipple in August and sat on it for ages before going to the GP in September and then again in January. They found a lump. I really hope it is nothing but I wouldn't wonder alone. Please go to your GP just incase.
> 
> love
> Snowbelle


I agree with Snowbelle.....in terms of over analysing I was refering to your IVF treatment but as Snowbelle rightly says, if you're concerned for any other reason then do get it checked out.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## lisalondon (Apr 8, 2008)

the only problem with going to your GP about that is that they will probably say it has to do with the hormones and ask you to come back at a later stage.


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

lisalondon said:


> the only problem with going to your GP about that is that they will probably say it has to do with the hormones and ask you to come back at a later stage.


That is true but at the very least it would be down on record if it was something. I got my results back today and they were all clear  but I feel better for knowing and understanding what happened.

love
Snowbelle


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

snowbelle said:


> lisalondon said:
> 
> 
> > the only problem with going to your GP about that is that they will probably say it has to do with the hormones and ask you to come back at a later stage.
> ...


Snowbelle

I do completely agree with you regards getting something like this checked out if there are any concerns but I also have to agree with Lisa that majority of GPs would put it down to the drugs at this particular stage because original poster is in 2ww of an IVF cycle.

With IVF, the drugs you take can cause this type of discharge because they cause pregnancy like symptoms, which is most likely what the original poster is experiencing.

If the symptoms continue once all medications have completely stopped then I do think it's worth getting checked out as this would possibly be an indication it was not related to the IVF drugs (HCG trigger and/or progesterone)

But, as I mentioned, I do get this occasionally, even when I've not had IVF, so on natural cycles, following ovulation and due to progesterone.......I've never bothered getting it checked out officially (have mentioned it years ago and they didn't see overly concerned)...and I check my breasts very regularly for lumps.

As well as progesterone causing this, high Prolactin levels may also cause some nipple discharge so if worried, it's perhaps a good idea to get Prolactin levels checked as if they're too high this can cause problems with ovulation and hence, fertility.

However, although I'm not medically qualified, I'd be more inclined to think this nipple discharge was down to all the drugs through treatment.....but definitely get checked out once stop the medications or if increases, becomes sore or inflamed, notice any lumps etc.

Glad to hear that you've got the all clear from your investigations.

Take care....and good luck
Natasha


----------

